# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  ЭЛЕКТРОКОНВЕКТОРЫ

## Мильва

Оборудование подходит для обогрева домов, квартир, а также коммерческих помещений – торговых залов, офисов и др [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

